# LOW profile (reduced footprint) mid. flex boots after Deeluxe?



## variasm (Sep 14, 2016)

Hello guys, I was searching for reviews, and not easy to find enough info about low profile boots. My exact size of foot is 27,8 cm, from 2012 I was using Deeluxe Shuffle boots US 10,5 (28,5 cm) - no free space for fingers inside, in 2015 I started ride in Deeluxe ID 5.2 US 11 (29 cm) - boots have quite bige outer profile, but very comfortable. Now I have dilemma - I would like to choose medium flex bots (mainly for freeride, powder) with lowered profile, my idea is get for my foot size a 9,5 or 10 US size boots. Which boots could you recommend, I've read a lot about Burton boots - size is reduced by one size, but for all models? What about ThirtyTwo, DC, Northwave boots? Waiting for your suggestions, thanks in advance.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

I think you have the concept a bit confused. The reduced footprint you are referring to means the outershell and naturally the footprint of the boot is smaller than some fat boots out there. It does not mean there is a variance in boot sizing as in size 10, 10.5 etc. That said, your correct size does seem to be 9.5 or 10. 

Yes Burtons are reduced footprint boots, as are Thirtytwo and DC. Not sure about Northwave though.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

If you want a medium flex boot w/ the Reduced Footprint, go with the Burton Ruler. It's a good boot that is easy on the wallet. I have it. Personally, it is too soft for me. I ride a stiff board and have stiff bindings both about a 9/10 on flex rating. I'm looking into the Burton Ion boots now. They are very similar but are more stiff and responsive.


----------



## kingslay (Jan 15, 2015)

Northwave have one of the biggest footprints i know.
Burton (every model i tried; only very small differences in footprint) , Adidas (except the Blauvelt) and the 32 Ultralight are the best in reduced Footprint. 
Ride, and DC close follow ups.


----------



## variasm (Sep 14, 2016)

@robotfood99 I,m looking for boots with 28,5-29 cm insert but having outer profie size like standard boots in size 9,5-10 US to fin on standard waist board (25,2 cm with). So, looking for suggestions. What about ThirtyTwo Lashed, are they having reduced profile?


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Lashed have reduction but a less than Burton. Still should be plenty enough for your size.


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

Try Ride boots. Last season I went to Backcountry.com ( it's here in my town ) and had them bring out every single brand in my size. Ride was the best most comfortable boot for me and was just as small as a Burton when stood on end and matched up sole-to-sole. I had never owned a Ride product before, but I am super hyped on their boots. Their boots have Intuition Liners just like 32s, but were really way more comfortable... I was quite shocked and my feet have never been happier...


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Ride and Burton are very small.
32 and DC are almost as small.
Salomon, K2 and Vans are bigger.
Rome are huge.


----------

